# Erika's Originals straps?



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Anyone had one of these before? Wanting one for a certain watch, basically the Marine Nationale style. Already have one in this style and its perfectly adequate but does an Erika's strap warrant the higher price or are the generic cheap ones just as good?


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

I know what you mean as they are quite a bit more than most of this type, other people I know who have got one rate them quite highly. I have no personal experience of them though sorry, maybe it's just one of those things that people like to have just because it costs more and they think it must be best because of it?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I've had a couple of cheap copies,they were just that.imho it's worth paying for Erikas.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Bonzodog said:


> I've had a couple of cheap copies,they were just that.imho it's worth paying for Erikas.


 Well the watch I was originally asking for has been sold but I do reckon I will try one of these straps at some point. Just need to find the right watch now.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Every morning I log on and see EriiKa's originals . Watch straps ….humbug .I expect to see a well built young lady running across a rugby pitch in a state of undress . That would be original!


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

The strange thing now about this particular strap is that, I want one, but neither have the watch to put it on or the strap. But I do have an idea of what watch I do want to put on this strap. Neither of which I have. :laughing2dw: So maybe I am currently searching for a watch for a strap which I don't have. Makes total sense to me but maybe total chaos to those outside the watch world.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Well in an update I have one on the way! Made an offer on Ebay and had it accepted. Its a 20mm one with a red line through it with black pvd hardware, plan is for it to go on my Seamaster! Fancy a bit of a change from the rubber its been on. Hope it lives up to the hype! Will update here when it arrives and give my view on it!

@BonzodogHope I have done the right thing! Suppose I can always move it on if not to my liking.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Just bought another from watchobsession.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Bonzodog said:


> Just bought another from watchobsession.


 Fantastic, what colour? For a certain watch i am guessing?


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Shame they seem so expensive


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Shame they seem so expensive


 Yes it is really but I managed to get one cheaper on ebay. I am expecting nothing short of excellence for the price. I already have one of the cheaper elastic nato marine ones and to be honest that is pretty good. Just curious about all the praise these Erika straps get. Soon will find out!


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Roxyben said:


> Fantastic, what colour? For a certain watch i am guessing?


 Green/ black stripe for my Cameron Weiss


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Bonzodog said:


> Green/ black stripe for my Cameron Weiss


 Nice. Will look good that! Looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Roxyben said:


> Yes it is really but I managed to get one cheaper on ebay. I am expecting nothing short of excellence for the price. I already have one of the cheaper elastic nato marine ones and to be honest that is pretty good. Just curious about all the praise these Erika straps get. Soon will find out!


 I've had Nick Manky,watchsteward and those off Amazon,in my opinion Erikas are the best.Other opinions are available but I don't care :biggrin:

This fits the Nomos a treat


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I prefer the Watch Steward version. Far more comfortable and you can centre the clasp on your wrist, which I could never do with an EO.

I just can't justify the premium for the Erika. It was a bit like an original Isofrane strap I bought. I was expecting it to be amazing but it was just 'meh' and the far cheaper Borealis was just as good.

There's a thread about the EO straps here:

https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?515235-Is-the-Marine-Nationale-the-perfect-strap&highlight=marine+nationale


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

it'salivejim said:


> I prefer the Watch Steward version. Far more comfortable and you can centre the clasp on your wrist, which I could never do with an EO.
> 
> I just can't justify the premium for the Erika. It was a bit like an original Isofrane strap I bought. I was expecting it to be amazing but it was just 'meh' and the far cheaper Borealis was just as good.
> 
> ...


 Yes I think Bonzodog made me aware of the watch steward strap. Another one to try another day I think. There's a strong possibility I will feel the same as yourself regarding the strap. It is expensive for what it is but just heard so many good things about it. Worth giving a go I think, If it doesn't work out should be able to move it on fairly easy.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

So mine arrived today! First impressions were a bit along the lines of well, is that it! Ha ha! It is a very good quality strap but just not sure about the full asking price for them. Having got mine off ebay I didn't but still was expensive for what it is. I have a much cheaper version which has served me well for a couple of years now and I think that was about £20, and to be honest it is pretty good. My particular version is even more expensive than the regular ones because of the PVD hardware. Whether that's warranted or not I am not sure.

So the actual material is very good quality, quite rigid and thick, it has a very strong sense of elasticity about it, compared to my other one which stretches out more much easier, this is much more taut if that makes sense. This is a 20mm version and out of my collection I only have the one watch to put it on which is the Seamaster. Looks ok to me but I reckon this strap would look better on something else, but I am going to leave it on and see how I get on with it. It is quite tricky to get on but once its on its not going anywhere. Feels very secure.

Only time will tell if I get on with this strap or not. I am away on holiday at the end of the week so will take this with me and give it a proper run and probably report back here! That's if anyone wants my thoughts on it that is!


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I went for a cheaper MN style strap, shortened and re-stitched/glued to work in the way the EO one does. To be honest its not had much wrist time since getting over my ganglion issues last time, maybe I should give it another spin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I spent too much on a genuine issue one, I'd say in reality its true worth is around £8, whereas the cheapnato version was much better.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

The CNS is the one I have. Great for the money


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

So.....I am now moving this on. It's a lovely strap but I don't think it quite suits my Seamaster, which is the only 20mm watch I own. Plus it's competing with the Zealande rubber strap I have which is just amazing!

So it's up for sale, just let me know if your interested.


----------

